# La Tarra du Shaman German Shepherds



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this breeder? My husband is talking about venturing into puppy raising in 2-3 years. I wanted to know if anyone has heard of this breeder?

La Tarra du Shaman


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have, but only because one of their breeding females (moonlight penny v hokschhaus) is from my breeder. Also their male has always been one of my favorite long coats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Gharrissc said:


> Has anyone heard of this breeder? My husband is talking about venturing into puppy raising in 2-3 years. I wanted to know if anyone has heard of this breeder?
> 
> La Tarra du Shaman


From North Carolina all the way to Canada, why? :crazy: No decent breeders in the UC?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yes there are decent breeders in the Carolinas, but I have been speaking with this particular breeder for a while. I'm not discounting others and am still looking at other options as well. It's not like we are getting a puppy tomorrow.


----------



## Debra 70 (Jan 18, 2021)

Just wanting some info about this breeder. I need reassurances.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This thread is nearly nine years old - if you’d like current feedback you may want to start a new thread.


----------

